# Whos watching the Olymic Closing Ceremony?



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Only fools and Horses and Madness - what a great start :thumbup:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Pet Shop Boys  :thumbup:


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm watching :thumbup1:

Didn't think much of madnesses performance if I'm honest :frown2:

Like the pet shop boys though :biggrin:


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

Sounds not too good


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

someone crashed their bus into TopMan !!!


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

One Direction????... let hope the direction is home.... about now would be good


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Stomp, brilliant as always :thumbup:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Stomp was good - I wanna go and see that now!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

The whole thing has been brilliant :thumbup:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

:thumbup: I'm watching!


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

great so far, other than 1D. sounds not great though, iv had to turn telly up really loud to get decent sound. 

pet shop boys and madness are two of my fave bands


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I wouldn't have recognised Ray Davies! He's not aged well.


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm watching too - hope some of them actually sound better in the stadium than over the TV though! At least with so much going on in background it keeps it interesting


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

jetsmum said:


> I wouldn't have recognised Ray Davies! He's not aged well.


he must be about 106 though... if he'd done "You Really Got Me" they may have needed the emergency services


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Watching.....

Still waiting to be as blown away as I was for the Opening one.


----------



## lolhall (Jul 29, 2012)

Emillie sande fantastic


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Gawd, I've come out in sympathy with all those crying people.Were they all winners, I've not watched much of it.


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

I feel sooo old, I don't recognise the young singers 

Isn't as bad I feared, I'm just more interested in humpback whales in the dark lol


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I _love_ Elbow :thumbup:


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

... now Ricky Gervais' fat brother is on :confused1:


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

perfect band and perfect songs for this moment!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Elbow are wicked - he cant help it that he looks like Ricky Gervais!!

Saw them at Glasters last year - amazing


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

hes got such an amazing voice!


----------



## lolhall (Jul 29, 2012)

Ricky gervais has got a fat brother I thought ricky was the fat brother 
Bet I get loads of grief for that lol


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

Elbow?.... I agree but let 'em finish the song now seeing as they've turned up


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Tbh not heard of Elbow before  but I think he's been one of best so far - sounded good :thumbup:


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

BeagleOesx said:


> Tbh not heard of Elbow before  but I think he's been one of best so far - sounded good :thumbup:


reaaaallly? get listening. fantastic band!


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2012)

Looking good so far atmosphere seems great!!!
:thumbup:


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

Having a chuckle all them in blue with the light bulbs on their heads!

Looks like Postman Pat has had a lot of good ideas


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Yawn. Bored now!


----------



## melbury (Jul 6, 2012)

loved it and football has started happy days:thumbup:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

One bit I am NOT looking forward to.........

Seeing our magnificent 'cauldron' being extinguished. 

Every time I see it, it takes my breath away. So bl**dy awesome!!!!!


----------



## Amy-manycats (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm finding it a real disapointment compared to the opening ceremony.

It has been really built up, but I am mega underwhelmed. The sound is poor too.


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Hurry up with the Spice Girls, take that and pink floyd I say, I wanna go to bed


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

all we need now is Paul bloody McCartney again :mad2:


----------



## Amy-manycats (Jun 15, 2009)

Yep, forgetting the word again, great


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

was that bloke's name really Lame Duck ?



.... sorry... Lamine Diack


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Elmo the Bear said:


> all we need now is Paul bloody McCartney again :mad2:


:scared:No, please not that :scared: You'd have thought he'd have learnt from the opening ceremony that he didn't sound too good


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Elmo the Bear said:


> all we need now is Paul bloody McCartney again :mad2:


Nooooooooooooo. They wouldn't be that mean, would they?!


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm watching


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

do you think take that will still perform after the recent sadness? it would be great if they did, but also understandable if they didnt.

i never saw the opening ceremony. i hope to god mccartney doesnt come on though n sing hey jude forever and ever....


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Elmo the Bear said:


> all we need now is Paul bloody McCartney again :mad2:


They're bringing him on at the end again.

They want the stadium emptied pronto quicko tonight!!!!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Ducky said:


> do you think take that will still perform after the recent sadness? it would be great if they did, but also understandable if they didnt.
> 
> .


Apparently they still are going to perform.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

Space Chick said:


> Apparently they still are going to perform.


bless him


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Thats gonna be tough for him, poor guy


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

I have cheese in the fridge.... time for cheese I think


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

yay was waiting for some queen music


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Ducky said:


> yay was waiting for some queen music


Didnt last long


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2012)

Signing choir rocks!!!


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

[youtube_browser]sDN3LWWey5E[/youtube_browser]


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Space Chick said:


> Apparently they still are going to perform.


Top dude!!!

As they say in showbiz "the show must go on............."

And he's the sort of bloke who doesn't want to let anyone down. I'm sure our thoughts will be with him.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

The John Lennon bit was great


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

:thumbup: George Michael!!!!!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Imagine is one of the best songs ever recorded, glad they found a way to put it in :thumbup:. 
It's message is just right for the occasion.


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Now we've started :thumbup: Yey George Michael :thumbup:


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

George is on form... hope he's getting a cab home though :001_cool:


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

sounding fabby george!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

You cant beat a bit of George - still as fabulous as ever


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Match sticks in eyes now


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> :thumbup: George Michael!!!!!


Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaad face fuzz!!!!


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

cant deny george is an amazing singer.


he might be a bit weird in his personal life...but what pop star isnt really


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Well done George :thumbup:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

This is more like it!!!!!! 

Now, if we can just get some Motorhead "Ace of Spades" we'll really be rocking!!!:thumbup: :thumbup:

Or even Ozzy Osbourne............


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

aw man i got so excited there coz i thot bowie might actually come out. boo!


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

Kaiser Chiefs doing The Who... cool...then a load of emaciated girls ..????


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Aw great, a bunch of skinny junkies in posh frocks...........


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

I thought this was celebrating music, not fashion WTF!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Annie Lennox now....

Nae wings thank fook!!!!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Annie Lennox Oh YEAH!


----------



## Amy-manycats (Jun 15, 2009)

Annie Lennox, and the sound has gone poo again.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

i LOVE annie lennox!!!


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

... and then Annie Lennox..... sublime


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> Annie Lennox Oh YEAH!


I'd be happier if she was doing Love is a Stranger or Sweet Dreams!!!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

YAY!! We found something Elmo likes - see - something for everyone  :thumbup:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> I'd be happier if she was doing Love is a Stranger or Sweet Dreams!!!


I'm hoping she will do Sweet Dreams next - would be apt


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Love Annie Lennox, can that woman carry a dress off or what :thumbup:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

When I first saw the costumes, I thought we might be getting treated to some Adam Ant & 'Prince Charming'...... :thumbup:


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

MCWillow said:


> YAY!! We found something Elmo likes - see - something for everyone  :thumbup:


I like The Who as well... The Kaiser's did a grand job tho :thumbup:


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Ohh God, Annie Lenox

_*RM hides in fear*_

Someone let me know when it's safe to come out? :scared:


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> I'm hoping she will do Sweet Dreams next - would be apt


Duet with Marilyn Manson!!!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Adam Ant, now that would make my night!!!


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

How bizarre!! It's official to the rest of the World that we are as mad as a box of tata's


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Nick mason and a Floyd Song Yey


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

Blimey...Jamie Oliver's on now


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Elmo the Bear said:


> Blimey...Jamie Oliver's on now


Ed Sheeran :glare:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Elmo the Bear said:


> Blimey...Jamie Oliver's on now


:lol: :lol:


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Russell Brand?!?! Where's my rifle?


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh f*ck - who let HIM out of his cage................????


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

:thumbup: Russell Brand as Willy Wonka!!!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Russell Brand, now that HAS made my night :thumbup:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I love Russell - I know not many people do, but I think hes great


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

Russell Brand is on to prove the world that any talentless **** can become famous in the UK.... truly the land of equal opportunities.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

What time is Michelle McManus on??????












Well, it can't get any worse can it.................. :scared:


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

surely someone snuck a gun in!?!?! shooooot nooooow!


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

It's turning a little surreal at the moment :scared:


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

Ducky said:


> surely someone snuck a gun in!?!?! shooooot nooooow!


They're going to use him to put out the flame


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2012)

Ed Sheeran...go guy!!!
:thumbup:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

I think someone forgot to tell him to sing along with the backing tape


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

From the OH: Russell Grant would have been better!!


:lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2012)

Right Here, Right Now...hehe...
:thumbup:


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

GOOOOOOOOOOOO On NORMAN... make 'em 'ave it !!!!!


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Fatboy Slim? When did he get so old?


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Oh, that was most normal! Russell Brand in a Hippy Wagon! :confused1:


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

yay fatboy and a giant octopus!!!


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> Fatboy Slim? When did he get so old?


He's always been that age.... it':s just that you only get to see him about 2 miles away over the heads of 20,000 other people


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> Fatboy Slim? When did he get so old?


Oi he's only 3 years older than me!!!


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Elmo the Bear said:


> He's always been that age.... it':s just that you only get to see him about 2 miles away over the heads of 20,000 other people


Should've got Dead Mau5


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Jenny1966 said:


> Oi he's only 3 years older than me!!!


Aaahh but you don't look a day over 20


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

... and then the talent slowly drained from the arena.... nice note... shame she's only got the one


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Must admit I am finding it all a bit odd. God knows what the rest of the world thinks of us.
We put on a great games and end it with a mish mash of heaven knows what.


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> Should've got Dead Mau5


Moar Ghosts and stuff! Awesome


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

... hang on... who the **** is she anyway?


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Tinie tempah!!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice cars! :thumbup:


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

oh my lord... it's her boyfriend with the other note


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Elmo the Bear said:


> ... hang on... who the **** is she anyway?


Jessie J, awesome


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

Jenny1966 said:


> Nice cars! :thumbup:


It's to take your mind off the "singing"


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

Now I'm convinced he's just invited his mates round for karaoke


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2012)

Bisbow said:


> God knows what the rest of the world thinks of us


I would like to be a little British here, and announce i could not give a flying...

http://www.lip-service.com/webzine/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/Flying****.jpg

...what the rest of the world thinks, for this last two weeks or so, GB has rocked!!!
:thumbup:


----------



## Bedlingtondoodle (Oct 1, 2011)

Elmo the Bear said:


> It's to take your mind off the "singing"


Showing your age now...
Not down with the youngsters :lol::lol:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I would be quite happy to have Jessie J's figure


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Just seen the drum kit on the stage...

Beady Eye???????????????? 

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO 

Liam Gallagher is a jumped up snotty little [email protected] who needs a good punch in the gob!!!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Jenny1966 said:


> Nice cars! :thumbup:


:w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t::w00t:


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

jon bda said:


> I would like to be a little British here, and announce i could not give a flying...
> 
> http://www.lip-service.com/webzine/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/Flying****.jpg
> 
> ...


The Americans all think they're in "Europe" anyway... so we don't need to let on :arf:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> I would be quite happy to have Jessie J's figure


I've got her figure twice over!! :lol:


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> Just seen the drum kit on the stage...
> 
> Beady Eye????????????????
> 
> ...


I would appreciate it if you kept your comments about my cousin to yourself 

He's a right little knob in fairness, although his mother is lovely and her tea is freakin' amazing :thumbup:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

:thumbup: Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay Ok I know I'm sad!!!!!


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

.... and that's what the mute button is for...


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> I would appreciate it if you kept your comments about my cousin to yourself
> 
> He's a right little knob in fairness, although his mother is lovely and her tea is freakin' amazing :thumbup:


I'm just glad being a knob doesn't run in the family then hun coz you is ok!!! :thumbup:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Is it bad that I am singing along to the Spice Girls?? :scared: :blush:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

all together ..... spice up your life!!!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Yayyyyyyy Go Boris!!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Shouldn't they be the Spice Women now????


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Suddenly I'm 9 years old again!


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> I'm just glad being a knob doesn't run in the family then hun coz you is ok!!! :thumbup:


Ohh thank you  Although I think odd-bod-ism definitely runs in the family :thumbup:



MCWillow said:


> Is it bad that I am singing along to the Spice Girls?? :scared: :blush:


I am too


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

... gotta keep 'em moving to make life hard for the sniper....


...NOW...grenade !!!


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

MCWillow said:


> Is it bad that I am singing along to the Spice Girls?? :scared: :blush:


You & most of the world :lol:


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

I LOVE the Spice Girls :thumbup:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> Is it bad that I am singing along to the Spice Girls?? :scared: :blush:


After all that we've had to put with thus far, you are forgiven!!!

_Shake it to the right......

Shake it to the left........_


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Go Spice Girls!!!!!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

This bit is just for Moggy....... :lol:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm sorry RM but......................

He's a terwat and his 'singing' is sh!te!!!!!


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

...now there's a hard choice...one grenade... Spice Girls or mullet boy ?


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> Is it bad that I am singing along to the Spice Girls?? :scared: :blush:


Can't sound any worse than they do!!! And Wonderwall without Noel is just wrong!!!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> This bit is just for Moggy....... :lol:


I love Oasis, I adore Noel but Liam........................ bleugh!!!!! :arf:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Jake had a teacher in middle school who was called Wanda Wall :lol:


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> I'm sorry RM but......................
> 
> He's a terwat and his 'singing' is sh!te!!!!!


Completely agree  You have no idea how happy I am that we're only 3rd cousins :lol:

Would also just like to point out here that I inherited the singing talent in the family :thumbup:


----------



## Bedlingtondoodle (Oct 1, 2011)

Elmo the Bear said:


> ...now there's a hard choice...one grenade... Spice Girls or mullet boy ?


Spice girls, coz I couldn't hit a woman...so I could beat the living p*ss out of Mullet boy :


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Well Done Spice Girls


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

MCWillow said:


> Jake had a teacher in middle school who was called Wanda Wall :lol:


Bahahaha thats brilliant :lol:


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

Bedlingtondoodle said:


> Spice girls, coz I couldn't hit a woman...so I could beat the living p*ss out of Mullet boy :


Sorry...I saved the grenade (just spotted Boris)


----------



## Bedlingtondoodle (Oct 1, 2011)

Elmo the Bear said:


> Sorry...I saved the grenade (just spotted Boris)


Get him in one of them cannons


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh yes!!!!!

CLASS!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Always look on the Bright side!


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

Well, it does sum up Britain in some ways..... diverse, clever, but well just a little bit erm..... eccentric :


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

HAHAHA brilliant


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Let's hear y'all now....

_Always look on the bright side of life............_

:lol:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Eric Idle:thumbup:How more British can you get than a python!!


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Always look on the bright side of life! 

I love Eric Idle!


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

He carries a tune better than Jessie K, Titchy Distemper and the other bloke put together.....


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Muze said:


> Well, it does sum up Britain in some ways..... diverse, clever, but well just a little bit erm..... eccentric :


But just look at how EVERY person in the stadium knows the words.


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Bollywood, brilliant!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Monty Python does Bollywood - :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Muze said:


> Well, it does sum up Britain in some ways..... diverse, clever, but well just a* little bit* erm..... eccentric :


A Little Bit??:crazy::crazy:


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm loving the interpretation of always look on the bright side :thumbup:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Brilliant!!! :thumbup:


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

I hope Muse is gonna be on at some point this evening. Matt Bellamy is beautiful :001_wub:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

How can they follow that!!!! Just brilliant :thumbup:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

OMG - they shot someone out of a cannon :lol:


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Muse is on!!!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> I hope Muse is gonna be on at some point this evening. Matt Bellamy is beautiful :001_wub:


Just got your wish hun.............


----------



## Plebob (Apr 11, 2011)

At last - real talent in the form of Matt Bellamy.


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm saying nothing ...........................................................


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Those amps are gonna fall over in a minute :scared:


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> Just got your wish hun.............


Hate the goatee though 

So resisting the temptation to head bang. Only thing stopping me is my Mom looking at me like I'm abnormal :lol:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

One of those dancers _really_ looks like Nicole Kidman!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

What a mixed bag this is ... Some terrible , some brilliant, some just why oh why.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

He's still got the power - even from the grave x


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

smudgiesmummy said:


> What a mixed bag this is ... Some terrible , some brilliant, some just why oh why.


And that sums up GB perfectly :lol:


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

The legends of Queen!


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Why does Brian May look like the Doc from Back to the Future?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Who the hell are these


----------



## Bedlingtondoodle (Oct 1, 2011)

now thats what I call a guitar solo :


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Now _THIS_ is talent!


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Some people have Jimmy Hendrix, but Brian May is my hero!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

This will teach you youngsters what REAL music is!!!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

dobermummy said:


> And that sums up GB perfectly :lol:


:lol: don't it just


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

Aahhh Brian May, I bow before thee...

So long as you give me that coat immediately


----------



## Amy-manycats (Jun 15, 2009)

I frikin love Queen!

Don't let Alfie Bo come on with them though :mad2:


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2012)

We Will Effing Well Rock You!!!
:cornut:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Happy Paws said:


> Who the hell are these


Some little unknown band that were around briefly in the 70's, 80's, 90's 00's...

Dunno why they're on - nobody's ever heard of them.


----------



## Amy-manycats (Jun 15, 2009)

Nnnnnnnnnnnnoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

that ruined it..... Vlad the Impaler's sister is back


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

my dog can sing this better than her..... and he's asleep


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Jenny1966 said:


> This will teach you youngsters what REAL music is!!!


Give me Queen over some of this new 'modern' crap any day!


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Look at these two silly beggers, dancing to always look on the bright side of life


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

now... take the shot...take the shot


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh dear, nuns on roller skates, roman soldierswith ant in thier pants, never heard of Muse, human cannon balls. At least Quen can play the guitar. Eric Ible with his skinny legs, now Jessie J again.

What else can they scrap out of the barrol.

Sorry, I am showing my age again


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Why? why? why?
That's how to ruin a true rock classic, makes me want to cry!


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

so disappointed. why choose her???


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

I love Jessie j but she was to echoey


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

_Really?_ Never heard Jessie J sing before tonight - but surely they could have chosen someone else?


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Jessie J isn't important, what's important is the song itself!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Ohhhhhhh I do like a Welsh choir. They are an amazing sound.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> _Really?_ Never heard Jessie J sing before tonight - but surely they could have chosen someone else?


Merson says that he wasn't doing anything tonight and would happily have helped out..


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Quite sad that it's all going to be over!


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

I love the Olympic Song, really sums up the games and gives you a warm fuzzy :thumbup:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

At least Boris walked instead of using a zip line......


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Whats D doing trying to dance in a suit at the Olympics?? :scared:


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

My eldest son just said he didnt know Mo could dance :lol:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> Whats D doing trying to dance in a suit at the Olympics?? :scared:


Nice bit of hip action going on there Hilda. THAT tells me a lot.......


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Hello luminous Brizillian men


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> Nice bit of hip action going on there Hilda. THAT tells me a lot.......


Hilda :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Is it over yet , im tired and want to go bed lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2012)

Rio have a black Elvis!!!
:lol:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Is this the best Brazil can do, I thought they were supposed to be exciting and sexy???


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

I could swear Pele had a stiffy


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

Talking of pricks...Seb's back


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Might have to go to the next closing ceremony.....


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Just switch the bleeding torch off so I can go to bed, got to be up at half six!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Only 2yrs till the Commonwealth Games in Glasgow.

Not being biased or anything, but they will be good!!!!

If there is one thing the Glaswegians know how to do is PAAAAARRRTTYYYY!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Not more speeches, just shush up and get it over with. Just do whatever you do with the flame and we can all go to bed.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I dont care what Rio do - they cant top our cauldron!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

My Wedding song!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

:thumbup: A bit of Take That!!!! Yes please!


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Glad I didn't go to bed now :thumbup:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Oh I nearly went bed then ... Go tt woohoo


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

That cauldron looks awesome when it's opened up like that!!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

MCWillow said:


> I dont care what Rio do -* they cant top our cauldron!*




It just gets better.


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

Wow, rumour had it that Gary Barlow cancelled at teh last minute, must take some real strength to perform.

Not a fan at all Gaz, but kudos


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Total class to end the show TT :thumbup: Respect to Gary Barlow


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Little bit sickening to think I could've been in the Royal Ballet and in this right now....

Still, everything happens for a reason!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Darcy Bussell...

Pah!!!!! I prefer Dawn French............. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Not really what you'd call a ballet fan, but I'm liking this!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

It's goned out................


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Yey the Who :thumbup:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

The Who yaaaaaaaay :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Kudos to Gary, that must have been so hard for him 

And ending on The Who :thumbup:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

At least Daltry still has a voice....:thumbup:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

And his 80s perm...... :lol:

Fantastic voice though


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> Kudos to Gary, that must have been so hard for him
> 
> And ending on The Who :thumbup:


We thought it was ending on TT and we're still all blimmin' here............


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

If they don't hurry up though they might get the power turned off :lol:


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

MoggyBaby said:


> We thought it was ending on TT and we're still all blimmin' here............


Cant go to bed until its definitely finished even though im shattered :lol:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

FINALLY!!!!!!!

Goodnight y'all.

xxxxx


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Please tell me it's finished now, watching the closing ceremony was a bigger endurance test than the marathon!

The Olympics have been amazing though.... To Rio 2016 :thumbup:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

My generation, love that song. What a spectacular ending to what was really a bit of a so so show.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Do they light the flame again for the paralympics?


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Jenny1966 said:


> Do they light the flame again for the paralympics?


I think so


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Well, it's all over. The stadium hasn't been blown up and it's not been the focal point of an alien invasion, so we can sleep easy in our beds tonight knowing the conspiracy theorists had it all wrong.



again!!!!!


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

It's all over - waaaaaaaaaaaa 

GUTTED it's all over - was sobbing


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Ducky said:


> yay was waiting for some queen music


How amazing is Brian May? And Jessie J :thumbup:

Eric Idle 
Annie Lennox :thumbup:
John Lennon :001_cool:

The Spice Girls sounded like Darleks 

The only really crap performer was George Michael, gave me time to load the dish washer and make a cuppa!!

It was a bit surreal watching almost 70 year old singing "talking 'bout my generation".....

All through the Olympics I have been wondering what the black boxes were. Now I know. The light show/graphics were very impressive...


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

northnsouth said:


> How amazing is Brian May? And Jessie J :thumbup:
> 
> Eric Idle
> Annie Lennox :thumbup:
> ...


_
Really??_ :scared: 

Well I hope I look that good, and have that much energy at nearly 70!!

Is he _really_ nearly 70?? Are you _sure_???? :yikes:


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Brian May isn't but Roger Daltrey (? sp) must be in his middle to late 60's. He was even before my time!!

Forgot to say loved all the scooters and of course TT, but where was Robbie 

ETA Roger Daltrey DOB 1.3.1944


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

He's 67, and still singing to those of his generation. :thumbup:
67 isn't old these days


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Was not bashing them, just shows what an effect that had on British Culture, but almost 70 year old singing about teenage rebellion just made me giggle


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Omg at the next Oympics i'll be 33 :scared::scared::scared::scared::scared:


----------



## Paddyheth (Aug 11, 2012)

I watched it, thought it has been very good through-out and I am proud of all our medals!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

northnsouth said:


> Was not bashing them, just shows what an effect that had on British Culture, but almost 70 year old singing about teenage rebellion just made me giggle


I've just checked the lyrics and it says nothing about teenage rebellion, just his generation, which are now the oldies.

Just coz we're old, doesn't mean we can't rebel every now and again. Erm, if we can remember what it is we're supposed to be rebelling about


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

willa said:


> Omg at the next Oympics i'll be 33 :scared::scared::scared::scared::scared:


Go to bed, you are too young to be up this late


----------



## Linden_Tree (Jan 6, 2011)

Such a shame so many chose to mime.


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Linden_Tree said:


> Such a shame so many chose to mime.


I think its almost the norm now for acts to mime


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

dobermummy said:


> I think its almost the norm now for acts to mime


i couldnt tell who was thanks to my freeview jumping most of the way through it 

for me the best was tt , George Micheal (didn't like his new single though) , jessie j, paloma faith , cant remember who else

worst was Beady eye , my foot as more talant than Liam  :ihih: :lol:

pointless was Fatboy Slim ... why oh why

spice girls i thought was funny, they did not take it seriously one bit, they made it more of a joke imo

with John Lennon and Freddie Mercury they were 2 special iconic tributes


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

John Lennon , the jigsaw sculture thing was brilliant. I love that song.. Imagine , if only


----------



## CatzEyes (Mar 30, 2009)

I didn't see though whole thing but I did enjoy it, thumbs up to all u English put on a Great Olympics I to am sad it's over


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

CatzEyes said:


> I didn't see though whole thing but I did enjoy it, thumbs up to all u *English* put on a Great Olympics I to am sad it's over


Not English..... BRITISH!

But yes, we did put on a good show


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

willa said:


> Omg at the next Oympics i'll be 33 :scared::scared::scared::scared::scared:


 I will be 50!! Holy Crap!!!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Jenny1966 said:


> Do they light the flame again for the paralympics?


Yes they do, the flame arrived this morning in Birmingham on it's way round the country. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tropicalfish (May 30, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> Only fools and Horses and Madness - what a great start :thumbup:


I am not as i think that the BBC can be a bit obsessive over the Olympics the News was talking about it all the time, me not being a sports lover it was getting on my nerves it disturbed all the other programmes on the television and was sick of talking about it.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

No body mentioned the Phoenix rising from the cauldron almost at the end. I thought that was brilliant.

Closing party lives up to billing | UK News | Express.co.uk - Home of the Daily and Sunday Express

As others have said, some brilliant, some so-so & some really dreadful parts in that marathon ending to the Games. I enjoyed the close ups of the athletes as they came into the area, they all really looked as if they were having a very good time.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Mum said they had to mime because they didn't have time to sort out all the technical suff - they only had less than 24hours - the Opening Ceremony had weeks !

Spice Girls, Take That and Brian May were my highlights. Cannot stand Victoria Beckham though


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

I watched it and agree some parts where better than others. 

There were a lot of repeat performers. By this I mean Emeli Sande being on about 3/4 times, Jessie J being on more than once and the first few performers' songs being played while the flags entered. Least I think from memory it was during the flags coming in.

Best bit was it didn't involve any appearances from any Ex Beatles who are still alive...........unlike the opening


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

smudgiesmummy said:


> pointless was Fatboy Slim ... why oh why


well, somebody had to man the giant blow up octopus that came out of the camper van!!LOL
I loved it.... brilliant artists, cool light show, and like the opening ceremony showing the weird and wonderful UK at its best! I think my fav was Eric Idle singing Always Look on the Bright Side of Life. I think that just about sums us up as a nation!!:thumbup:


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Has the ceremony finally finished now then? I gave up at midnight and went to bed. Loved it but there were a few bits that they could have cut out to make it a little shorter.

Seriously, what was the Freddie Mercury bit all about?


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

LouiseH said:


> Has the ceremony finally finished now then? I gave up at midnight and went to bed. Loved it but there were a few bits that they could have cut out to make it a little shorter.
> 
> *Seriously, what was the Freddie Mercury bit all about?*


Just showing the world that despite the man being in his grave for 21yrs he is still the best showman and lead singer that this country will EVER have!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2012)

moggybaby said:


> just showing the world that despite the man being in his grave for 21yrs he is still the best showman and lead singer that this country will have adopted from south africa!!!!


hehe!!!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

jon bda said:


> hehe!!!


I knew there would be ONE smartar$e who'd bring up that point!!!

Anyway, I think you'll find that the Fredster adopted US!!!!!! :dita:


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Well I think overall it was pretty good, much better than the jubilee thing. For me Eric Idle was the best bit


----------

